# Dremel Chainsaw Kit



## HeX0rz (Nov 20, 2010)

So I had to visit the local store again this evening, after being an airhead and dropping my brand new 2 files I bought for my little mcculloch for limbing. As I was there, I stumbled upon dremels chainsaw sharpening kit. It looks promising and I don't think there is a science to it.

Wife is going to let me use her cordless dremel so I can touch up the chains in the field with it. If it goes dead when I need it, well, I got the files.

Has anyone used it, or think its a good product? I have not opened the package yet and would like some input on it first before I open it and destroy the package from doing so.


----------



## jhoff310 (Nov 21, 2010)

Use it and Love it. I hand file my chains in the field and use the dremel if I really tear them up. Its easy to use, comes with the angle guide and 3 stones.

Jeff


----------



## peterc38 (Nov 21, 2010)

Get it and perhaps you could sharpen enough chains with it to pay for a truck or dump trailer. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## saxman (Nov 21, 2010)

I never used a dremel on chainsaw chain. If you do be careful to pay close attention to the angles of the cutters. I would recommend if you plan on doing very much chain sharpening to buy a Northern Tool copy of a Oregon 511A chain grinder. They can be had for less than $100 when on sale and will give you great professional results.


Steve


----------



## branchbuzzer (Nov 21, 2010)

jhoff310 said:


> Use it and Love it. I hand file my chains in the field and use the dremel if I really tear them up. Its easy to use, comes with the angle guide and 3 stones.
> 
> Jeff



I use mine the same way, files in the field and the Dremel every few filings or if I rock the chain.

A few things. Use it on low speed to avoid excess heat, very important ( The metal workers on here will chime in with more than you ever wanted to know on the subject, I'm sure ) If you have a rocked chain that needs a lot of metal removed, allow the stone and cutter to cool often ( this also clears the stone ). Use stones that aren't dull for the same reason ( you will find that the cost of these stones starts to add up compared to a file )


----------



## 4seasons (Nov 21, 2010)

I use the Dremel kit to clean up a rough chain as well. It works just like a hand held guide on a file. You still have to hold the Dremel at the right angle to get a good sharpening. The stones aren't to bad expensive and will interchange with some other sharpeners so you only have to pay for the Dremel name the first time. I use a hand file when I'm in the woods and carry an extra chain or too if I really get one beat up. I would rather use the Dremel at home where I can take my time and not rush. I find the Dremel kit to be a better solution than a dedicated chain grinder because it is easier on the chain and less likely to turn the teeth blue. The only reason I can see for buying a real grinder is you don't have to have the chain mounted to use it, therefore unless you run a chainsaw for a living why buy a grinder when the Dremel will do the same job?


----------



## branchbuzzer (Nov 21, 2010)

Another thing you want to watch when using these is that the stone will reduce in diameter as it wears. So a 3/16 stone will actually be more like a 5/32 after a while. Check it against a new stone after each sharpen.

There are diamond stones that hold the shape longer, they cost more of course.

In the chainsaw forum there is a sticky with lots of info on grinders.


----------



## HeX0rz (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks for the feedback!

I just back from doing the 3 saws. The old mcculloch of mine really needed a sharpening. Almost all of the RH cutters were just a tad bit off with the cutting angle. Turned her loose on a piece and it went through like butter!

I really like this little kit dremel put out. Now, the question is going to be how I can find replacements and how expensive they will be! My 7/32nds stone already shows wear after sharpening 2 chains!

Where can I get the diamond one?


----------



## branchbuzzer (Nov 22, 2010)

HeX0rz said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the feedback!
> 
> I just back from doing the 3 saws. The old mcculloch of mine really needed a sharpening. Almost all of the RH cutters were just a tad bit off with the cutting angle. Turned her loose on a piece and it went through like butter!
> 
> ...



As far as brick-and-mortar stores, Lowes and HD ( usually any place that sells Dremels will carry the bits ), TSC, just to name a few. Most hand held grinder stones are interchangeable, most Stihl dealers carry stones. Bailey's and other onlines carry the diamond stones. 

Usually the basic aluminum oxide stones average $2-3 per and diamond ones $5-10.

Make sure you only use light side-pressure, that also helps the stone last. Avoid the temptation to sharpen quicker by pressing hard.


----------



## HeX0rz (Nov 22, 2010)

A diamond one should outlast several stones shouldn't they?

If not, I suppose it is not too bad to buy the stones when they get used up.


----------



## branchbuzzer (Nov 22, 2010)

HeX0rz said:


> A diamond one should outlast several stones shouldn't they?
> 
> If not, I suppose it is not too bad to buy the stones when they get used up.



I've never actually used a diamond stone, so someone else might chime in. From what I've read, mixed reviews, as you might expect, manufacturer claim usually doesn't pan out in real use. I'm sure they do last longer, but how much longer.


----------



## bobt (Nov 22, 2010)

Back about 35 years or so we had a grinder like a dremel. I can tell you that it put a real nice edge on a chain. 

We used it a lot for a while, but the stones didn't last as long as a file did on average. 

You had to be very careful about using light pressure both to avoid blueing the tooth and ruining the stone.

I imagine stones have improved over time. I am going to get the dremel attachment and try them again. 

Bob


----------



## HeX0rz (Nov 23, 2010)

bobt said:


> Back about 35 years or so we had a grinder like a dremel. I can tell you that it put a real nice edge on a chain.
> 
> We used it a lot for a while, but the stones didn't last as long as a file did on average.
> 
> ...



Well, with the results I've had so far, I would say its a very promising idea.


----------



## avalancher (Nov 23, 2010)

BranchBuzzer was right on with the comment about the stones reducing in size as you use them,and they can quickly lead to a seriously messed up tooth.Buddy of mine uses his religiously,and his chains all show the result.

Didnt take long before all the teeth developed a serious hook to them,and whily they would cut like a new chain the first few minutes,they quickly dulled due to the serious hook.

Do yourself a real favor and stick with the hand files.Years of experience will be found in any logging site, and you wont find a dremel on any of them and for a reason.Dremels have their place, and that is basically a method to restore a chain that has been rocked out.But for everyday usage,nothing beats a file.Under normal circumstances, I swipe the chain every other tankful, and with a 24 inch bar I can swipe the entire chain with a mildly aggresive file in five minutes.Files are cheap, last a long time if you keep them out of the mud and water,and over the long run you will have a happier cutting experience with far less expense than any other sharpening method on the market today.


----------



## bobt (Nov 23, 2010)

avalancher said:


> BranchBuzzer was right on with the comment about the stones reducing in size as you use them,and they can quickly lead to a seriously messed up tooth.Buddy of mine uses his religiously,and his chains all show the result.
> 
> Didnt take long before all the teeth developed a serious hook to them,and whily they would cut like a new chain the first few minutes,they quickly dulled due to the serious hook.
> 
> Do yourself a real favor and stick with the hand files.Years of experience will be found in any logging site, and you wont find a dremel on any of them and for a reason.Dremels have their place, and that is basically a method to restore a chain that has been rocked out.But for everyday usage,nothing beats a file.Under normal circumstances, I swipe the chain every other tankful, and with a 24 inch bar I can swipe the entire chain with a mildly aggresive file in five minutes.Files are cheap, last a long time if you keep them out of the mud and water,and over the long run you will have a happier cutting experience with far less expense than any other sharpening method on the market today.




That is pretty much my experience that I posted earlier. The stones just didn't last years ago. We found that files were cheaper and lasted longer, and just used the hone for fun back then. But you can put a razor edge on chains with them. Haha! 

I would like to try dremeling again though. I have the dremel and the kit is cheap. I wonder how good the diamond hones are?

I especially would like to try the dremel on the .325 pitch chain, as I find hand filing to be somewhat different from 3/8. My experience with .325 is very limited to say the least, but when hand filing them I find that they flex when filing, and you have to almost lift up on the file to avoid a hook. And yes I have the chain tightened when doing it. I think the dremel would be slick, as it requires very little pressure to do it's work.

Bob


----------



## HeX0rz (Nov 23, 2010)

You guys have me in agreement. I just have not quit mastered the file yet. When the chains need a good work over, I'll use the dremel. I may pick up some diamond bits and give them a try. May not wear down like stones do.

I can't take the dremel into the field like I thought. The kit only works on certain models, and my wifes cordless one was not one of them.


----------



## KMB (Nov 23, 2010)

avalancher said:


> Dremels have their place, and that is basically a method to restore a chain that has been rocked out.But for everyday usage,nothing beats a file.



I have a few chains that are in need of a grinder of some sort. I have a HF grinder that is in 'storage' (I should just 'deposit' it...). There's only 1 dealer that is about 30mins. away that I kinda trust to get my chains back in shape. I just recently started hand filing and I can keep a pretty good edge on my chains...until I touch a rock . Since I have a B&D RTX rotary tool, I'm hoping that the Dremel attachment will work on mine for just touch-up jobs on my chains. I can't afford a quality bench top grinder, so the Dremel attachment might work for me. For the money, it's worth a try. Milescraft makes a similar attachment that is supposed to fit a few rotary tools:http://www.milescraft.com/product/1006.html.

Kevin


----------

